# Advice on Oscar/Cichlid Tank



## monkor (Jul 5, 2011)

Specs: 40 gallon Freshwater. Tetra EX70 Filter. Heater.
1 Baby Oscar (2 inches tops)
1 Black Convict (1 1/2 inches tops)
1 Dalmation Lyretail Molly
2 Bronze (I think?) Corydoras full grown.
3 Albino Plecos (Maybe temporary)

Just got a Convict for my new tank. I'm saving every penny up for like a 75 gallon tank, so that a year from now when that Oscar is a big boy they'll still fit. I'm a college boy so money is slim. I put the Molly in because he was being a bully in my other 10 gal. tank (see signature not sure if I got it to work though). I actually can't stand that stupid fish he's just a big who nearly F'd up the equilibrium of my beloved 10g. Anyway the Convict is definitely everything I expected him to be; 2 inches of steel and sex appeal. He immediately staked out a claim in the corner under a rock ledge, which was previously the ultimate hangout spot for the pleco's and the cory's. Needless to say chaos ensued and they're all getting pimp slapped out of that corner. But the Cory's are so stupid they don't realize there's a WHOLE other side of the tank to frequent which has very similar coverage and hiding spots. So they've just been getting bossed around worse than Nike factory employees. No fin damage, but the Convict is persistent. The Oscar is cool with everyone. He and the Convict have a mutual agreement that they run the show (have aptly been named POTUS and Tron) and don't show any aggression to one another. I have a feeling they're going to be boys for a long time. I think I got lucky. I'm trying to get them acclimated to other fish so that they don't eat one another in the future. No shot I'm giving feeder fish to the Oscar ever, unless it's the Molly (praying). Anyway, suggestions, comments, advice, anything to add. All of it would be helpful, and I thank you for your time! I can't get pictures up because I'm an idiot and can't figure out how to work the attach file stuff...Thanks!

Update!
I guess after a couple hours the Convict realized the Corys and Albino Plecs weren't evil killing machines and has decided to SLEEP next to them. I'm amazed. All the fish are hanging out together in one spot. Weird?


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

Im not sure what kind of albino plecos those are. Bristlenose stay pretty small 4"-5" tops but common plecos can grow to be 24". Might want to take those back if you can. All you really need is one anyway unless you wanted to breed them. That would never work in that tank anyway. The corys really shouldn't be put in a tank until its been running for several months. 6 is better. Im not trying to pick your setup apart. I just don't want to see anyone have problems or fish die.


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

You will find in about 1 year all that will be left in your tank is 1 big mean Oscar. and yes he will redecorate the tank how he wants it 
The cory's will become treats for your oscar too. it really don't matter if you feed feeders or not..a fish wants to eat and if they fit in his mouth they will be eaten. Oscars grow really fast as you will soon find out. I would return the oscar or everything else.


----------



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

The mollies and corys will definitely get eaten. The convict and albino plecs, maybe not. I have a full-grown oscar that will eat any small fish introduced into the tank immediately until they're all gone. There is one small unknown species female African Cichlid that has been in the tank since they were both introduced together. She is about 3 inches long and rather slender. She could easily fit into his mouth but he's always ignored her. So, you never know.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Oscars have no bizz in a tank smaller then a 150g. Period. At 16" my 100g was too small for the guy.... But they are a bull in a china shop and need A LOT of room. Would you want to live in a closet? And what little $ you have left after buying a 100+ gallon tank, ya well be prepared to spend 2-3 times that in filtration..... Take the oscar back. They are not a fish to be kept on a budget...

Just sayin....


----------

